
Rent or buy home office furniture? - richkane100
Interested to know if with new WFH norm people are happy buying their home office furniture or a commercial grade rental package would be appealing? Should employers pay for that?
======
peapicker
I did a buy to upgrade my home office - at my salary an 6 hour investment
equals a great standing desk with motor. My employer chipped in a few hundred
for a good wobble style chair.

------
randycupertino
Found most of mine for free on nextdoor.com and people in the "Buy Nothing"
mytown group who run a local swap. Wouldn't ever rent furniture as that's
generally a bad financial deal. Doubt employers would pay to rent furniture
seeing as it would be cheaper for them to give employees a subsidy due to tax
implications.

